# Wohnraumlüftung mit Wärmerückgewinnung über SPS



## emilio20 (21 Februar 2019)

Hallo
ich suche einen günstigen Wohnraumlüftung mit Wärmerückgewinnung unter 300€ den ich über eine SPS Steuern kann. An der SPS habe ich einen Temperaturfühler und einen Feuchtefühler.
Die Meisten Wohnraumlüftung habe eine Fernbedieung.
Kennt jemend einen Wohnraumlüftung ?


----------



## Passion4Automation (21 Februar 2019)

Hi,

ich gehe mal von dezentral aus. Für 300 gibt's nix. Ab 600 würde ich 
sagen. Schau mal bei inventer. Gibt's mit WRG und den Regler kannst mit 0-10 V ansteuern. Habs bei mir vorbereitet ist aber noch nicht in Betrieb. Ansonsten gibt's von einigen Herstellern Geräte mit KNX Anbindung, als Standard.


----------



## Plan_B (22 Februar 2019)

Ich hab seit 16 Jahren ein zentrales KWL-Gerät von Helios in Betrieb. Ist bedingt (kann eingebastelt werden) via SPS steuerbar. Aber nur bei zentraler KWL hat *ein *Feuchtefühler und *ein *Temperaturfühler eine Chance auf verwertbare Daten.
Ich hatte das tatsächlich damals im Auge, aber da ich einen Erdwärmetauscher vorgeschaltet habe war die Notwendigkeit im *praktischen *Betrieb gleich Null. Ich hab eigentlich nur eine Zeitschaltuhr davor. Vor allem im Winter ist dadurch die unkontrollierte Lüftung komplett überflüssig. Wir trocknen auch Wäsche im Haus.

Aber das wolltest Du sicher für Dein (Respekt!) ambitioniertes Projekt so nicht hören 

Vom Preis her würde ich ebenfalls dazu tendieren das 600 EUR für ein *dezentrales *Gerät eher die untere realistische Preisgrenze darstellt. Von einem *zentralen *Gerät darfst Du da natürlich nur träumen.


----------

